# Trudnoća i porod > Prije začeća >  Dabroston

## pirica

Dalkem, od ovog mj pijem dabroston radi spottinga. Pijem ga od 16dc pa 14 dana, 15ti dan trebam radit test i ako je + nastavit a ako je - prekinut do 16dc. Zanima me da li je netko ko pije dbroston imao nuspojave tipa umor, povišena bt itd, jer se meni to događa pa me zanima da li su to nuspojave ili će možda ipak ovaj put bit+?

----------


## Nicol

Ja sam isto ovaj mjesec počela piti Dabroston i to od 15. do 25. dana ciklusa 2x1 a u slučaju trudnoće 3x1 i odmah kod doc. Nisam primjetila nikakve nuspojave, osim što me od jučer užasno bole cice al si ja nekako mislim da se kooooonačno radi o trudnoći. :D  Moram čekati još tjedan dana do testiranja, jedva čekam!  
Držim ti fige da se ipak radi o plusiću!!!!   :Kiss:

----------


## kikic

Pila dabroston, nisam imala nuspojave.
Nadam se da se kod tebe radi o trudnoći!

----------


## meli

Ja sam imala nuspojave i one su uobičajene kod Dabrostona, čak mi se i povraćalo od njega.  :Sad:   Trudna nisam bila. Ne zamaraj se sa simptomima nego napravi test ili izvadi betu ako ti M bude kasnila. Vibram da simptomi nisu od Dabrostona.....  :Heart:

----------


## pirica

Dakle pila sam Dabroston 14 dana kako je doc rekla 2x1, a onda mi je 15. dan počeo spotting. Sad me zanim može li Dabroston produžiti ciklus i može li uopče djelovati već prvi mjesec jer moram priznat malo sam se sad zabrinula?

----------


## tanjama

ja sam dva ciklusa pila dabroston, ali nisam vise izdržala, cice su me bolile i ispod pazuha sam mislila da imam nelu oteklinu koliko me sve bolilo, a navecer me zeludac rasturao!Pitaj ako mozes preci na utrogestan, prirodan je i stavljas ga i vaginalno, tako da uopce nema nuspojava i kvalitetniji je!

----------


## Rene2

Ja sam Dabroston pila ciklus prije nego što sam ostala trudna s Reom, a sad mi doktorica ne dâ bez prethodne kontrole hormona. 
A ja misilm da bi mi to možda pomoglo da ostanem trudna.

----------


## Buba4

Bok!

Ja sam baš jučer od doktora dobila Dabrosotn i počela ga piti. Bila sam na redovitom godišnjem pregledu. Kako već 4 mjeseca pokušavamo to sam mu i rekla. S obzirom da mi menstruacija od kako sam prestala piti tablete za kontracepciju nije redovita rekao je da će je Dabrosatn reglirati kako bi lakše računala plodne dane a i da će povećati šanse za trudnoću.

Trebam ga piti od 15 do 25 dana 2 puta dnevno i ako u roku 10 dana ne dobijem M trebam napraviti test ili otići kod njega na pregled. Pitala sam ga što sve može biti uzrok da ne dobijem u roku od tih 10 dana. Rekao je jedino  trudnoća  :Smile:  .

----------


## Indi

Ja sam ga pila par ciklusa, i imala sam te simptome. Najgori mi je bio bolne cike, ali nije uobičajna bol kao u PMS-u, nego su me pekle, i boljele su me i kad bi počeo novi ciklus, užaš. Kad sam prestala s dabrostanom, onda su me još ciklus iza boljele na isti način, tako da sam jedva čekala da to prestane.

Nego je si li vadila hormone, meni je samo prolaktin bio malo povišen, a progesteron je bio ok, ali ja sam zbog spontanih inzistirala da mi da dabrostan da malo pogura jer sam bila uvjerena da je možda u tome ipak nekako problem, ali nije pomoglo, pa sam ga prestala koristiti.

----------


## Pepy

evo cure, dižem malo ovaj post iz mrtvih, jer sam i ja završila na tom dabrostanu i nije mi baš jasno čemu služi. 

Zar on izaziva ovulaciju? Naime, meni je ginač zbog anovulatornog ciklusa to prepisao, rekao da uzimam od 12. do 24 dana. 

Ja malo proučavala i vidjela da je progesteron hormon drugog dijela ciklusa i da nema utjecaja na ovulaciju, pa mi se sad sve zbrčkalo. 

Jel netko ima s njim iskustva i je li netko na njemu zatrudnio?

----------


## Betty

Ja prvo ne razumijem kako si ti mogla dobiti M u sred uzimanja dabrostana  :?

----------


## Pepy

> Ja prvo ne razumijem kako si ti mogla dobiti M u sred uzimanja dabrostana  :?


to se i ja pitam!

misliš da bih trebala nazvati ginača ili ga posjetiti pa ga priupitati?

----------


## FIRDEVS

Malo pitanje oko dabrostona?

Dali je neka od vas dobila dabroston da su joj redovni ciklusi(tacno 28 dana)
Naime meni su menstruacije redovne tacno u dan ali ovulacija O, nista. DAli je moguce da dabroston izaziva ovulaciju.'
Molim Vas sto prije mi odgovorite ako neka nesto zna, sutra bi ih trebala piti i to 11dc do 21dc.

----------


## Indi

Dabrostan povećava razinu progesterona, tj. on jest umjetno dobiven progesteron. Ako si ti radila razinu progestrona i ako ti je on bio nizak, onda je to znak da ne dolazi do ovulacije, pa ti je doktor dao dabrostan kako bi ti se digla razina tog hormona i kako bi došlo spontano do ovulacija. Mada mi je neobično to što su ti ciklusi tako točni, a nema ovulacije, ali, naravno, potpuni sam laik, pa je i to vjerojatno moguće.

Nego kako si ti saznala da nemaš ovulaciju, putem razine progesterona ili na neki drugi način?

----------


## FIRDEVS

pa neznam , jednostavno tacna mi je meca u sat uvijek tacno 28.dan navece dobijam a moj ginic mi je rekao da nemam ovulacije, predlozio je laparaskopiju posto sam se neckala predlozio mi je dabroston, mada mu je draze bilo da idem na laparaskopiju.

----------


## Indi

Čekaj, je li ti ciklus pratio preko UZV-a pa došao do zaključka da nemaš ovulaciju ili što? Nije vidio folikule ili...? Primjećuješ li ti plodnu sluz (rastezljiva kao bjelanak od jajeta) ili pikanje jajnika oko 14.dana ciklusa?

----------


## FIRDEVS

da bila sam na ultrazvuku i vidio da nema folikula ustvari bio je jedan folikul 14 dc i to 10mm, sto nje dovoljno.
Ma joj pravo me zbunio a inace imam i zavaljenu maternicu.

----------


## FIRDEVS

inace ovulaciju neznam , imam sluzi a osjcam bol u krstima a ne u jajnicima isto kao da cu dobiti menzis, a temperatutru mjerim temperatura m je cudna pravi dan je visoka dan niska

----------


## Indi

Čuj, ako ti nakon tog dana nije gledao, ne znači da nemaš ovulaciju, možda ti je  O zapravo kasnije, što bi značilo da ti je lutealna faza kraća, a onda to treba rješavati. Ja bih na tvom mjestu tražila da ti prati od 13.dc rastu li folikuli ili bih s Interneta naručila LH-trakice za utvrđivanje ovulacije i umakala i po tome vidjela imaš li ovulacije ili ne. Još jedan način je da u njega ili doktorice opće prakse uzmeš uputnicu za vađenje progesterona 21.dc i vidiš kakvo je stanje. Inače sluz je potvrda da ima ovulacije i znak je plodnosti. Uzimanje dabrostana neće škoditi, ali ja bih za svejedno napravila nešto od navedenog!

----------


## FIRDEVS

pa upravo cu to i uraditi, da li da uzimam dabrostone, mogu li da mi poremete menstruaciju?
Ako mi je ova druga faza kraca mislim druga faza poslije ovulacije na menzis mislim kako se to moze rijesiti?

----------


## Indi

Pogledaj sljedeće linkove, a možeš još potražiti preko pretražnika:

http://www.roda.hr/rodaphpBB2/viewto...+lutealna+faza

http://www.roda.hr/rodaphpBB2/viewto...+lutealna+faza

http://www.roda.hr/rodaphpBB2/viewto...=kratki+ciklus


Mislim da ti ne bi trebalo poremetiti M s obzirom da ćeš ga uzimati do 21.dc, ali to je moja pretpostavka, pa se nemoj previše oslanjati na nju. Možda neka od cura bude bolje znala... nadam se da ćeš doskočiti svemu tome i dobiti bebicu čim oprije   :Kiss:  [/url]

----------


## Indi

E, da pogledaj i na temu Marulja-Macina trava, tamo smo dosta pisali o vrkuti. To je izvrstan čaj za reguliranje ciklusa i svega vezano za ženske reproduktivne organe, i više...

----------


## FIRDEVS

e indi hvala ti

idem malo vidjeti sta si mi poslala

----------


## niccoleta

evo ja sam dobila da pijem dabroston od 16 dana 10 dana.... :/  ja sam negdje pročitala kako on zaustavlja ovulaciju... onda me bilo strah to piti, ali sam nastavila, kvragu kad ni ne znam koji mi je 1.dan menge kad me zeza, ali uskoro ću kod nje. ja od Dabrostona osjećam onako laganu bol u donjem dijelu trbuha...   cike me ne bole, drugo ništa, samo eto stomak  :?

----------


## Betty

*niccoleta*
 evo ja pijem dabroston od 14-24 dana ciklusa i jedno sigurno znam a to je da dabroston ne zaustavlja ovulaciju . Mene ne boli stomak ali me bole cike i par puta dok sam bila pod tabletama osjetila sam kao da me malo "zanosi" , na stotinku bi mi se zavrtilo u glavi , i nisam imala nikakvu zelju za keksanjem . Ostalo mi je OK.  A kako ne znas koji ti je prvi dan menge  :?

----------


## niccoleta

a najvjerojatnije da mi je 1.dan ondaj dan kad krene brljaviti, ali nekad zna biti tako slabo, kao roskasti iscjedak, koji onda 2 dana prelazi u smeđi da bi mi krenilo ono pravo, onda nakon tog pravog 5-6 dana, jedno 4 dana sigurno kao na početku... vjerojatno je 1.dan onaj dan kad krene brljaviti, samo sam ovaj put malo zeznila stvar pa počela piti malo kasnije.
koja je funkcija tih tableta (za nas koji pravimo bebu) jel ona pomaže da se jajašce oplodi i smjesti se gdje treba.... ili kako....šta...  :/

----------


## Betty

*niccoleta* mislim da prvi dan ciklusa trebas racunati od onda kad krene malo obilnije krvarenje  :/ 
Dabroston ti je tableta koja sadrzi progesteron , hormon koji luci zuto tjelo . Posto se luci poslije ovulacije, progesteron stimulise razvoj endometrija i na taj nacin priprema uterus za primanje i prehranu oplodjene jajne celije. Problem nastaje kada zuto tijelo (npr . usljed stresa ) ne luci dovoljno progesterona . Zbog manjka progesterona , rezultat je na kraju ciklusa to  smeckasto "brljanje " tzv. spotting . Dabrostoni dodatnim progesteronom pomazu pravilnom debljanju endometrija , takav endometrij prihvata oplodjenu jajnu stanicu , jajna stanica ima vremena da se ugnijezdi jer nema vise spottinga , tj progesteron ne pada i ti brzo ostajes trudna .   :Grin:   :Heart:

----------


## niccoleta

sviđa mi se ovaj zadnji dio rečenice- i ti brzo ostaneš trudna. vidjet ćemo sada kako će biti. ovo mi je druga tura  dabrostona, prošli put nije se ništa dogodilo, ali sumnjam da će i ovaj put.... čim sam popila tu tabletu odmah osjetim dolje stomak  :/  ali javljam vam ishod.

Hvala na informacijama....!!! još mi nije jasno odakle meni to da te tablete zaustavljaju ovulaciju, ali negdje sam to pročitala, nije to bez vraga meni u glavi.

----------


## Betty

Ja sam bila sigurna da necu ovulirati uz dabrostone , ali ispalo je da ipak jesam , kao i puno drugih cura koje na primjer piju dabroston od 11-25 dana ciklusa tj bas u plodne dane . Citala sam postove na drugim forumima ovog tipa i svaka redovno ima ovulaciju . A sto se tice toga da neces uspjeti , ako budes tako negativno gledala na to , bit ce ti mnogo teze da zatrudnis , nema te tablete i tog doktora  koji ti moze pomoci . Snaga volje i vjere  je pokretac svega , a snaga stresa i nesamopouzdanja je jaca nego sto mislis . Zato, pij dabrostone , ocito ti je progeteron nizak cim imas smedji iscjedak  , vjeruj  i ostaces trudna   :Heart:

----------


## niccoleta

a joooj, ma imam ja snagu i volju... samo što ti se ja ovako držim da bih se na kraju možda pozitivno iznenadila. sve danas bila nešto u ljekarni pa bil il nebil kupila test, ali nisam na kraju, rano mi je to... trebam dobiti idući vikend.... ako dobijem naravno. ne osim tih slabih bolova nemam nekih simptoma T.  :Wink:

----------


## Alyssa

Evo, podizem malo topic, jer bih za koji dan trebala poceti piti dabrostone, a nesto mi nije jasno - a do doktorice ne mogu do iza Uskrsa.

Naime, ja imam problema s kratkom lutealnom fazom i kratkim ciklusima, tj. progesteron mi prebrzo opadne. Doktorica mi je rekla da uzimam 2x1 tabletu od 16. do 25. dana, a na papiricu uz dabroston pise da se za to ("neplodnost uzrokovana insuficijencijom zutog tijela") uzima samo 1 tableta na dan od 14. do 25. dana.
Jesu li 2 tablete OK ili je to ipak prevelika doza? Jer, koliko vidim po forumu, po 2 dnevno uglavnom piju cure s dugim ciklusima pa se bojim da si nesto ne pobrkam.

Osim toga, naletjela sam negdje da je kod uzimanja utrogestana ili dabrostona potrebno 2 x godisnje obaviti mamografiju. Pitala sam za to svoju doktoricu, ali je ona samo odmahnula rukom i rekla da je to obican progesteron, da se svakodnevno propisuje trudnicama i da nema nikakve povecane opasnosti.

----------


## gejsha

I ja sam ga stalno pila po 2 .. pijem ga godinama i nikad nikakvih problema  :D  
Nije ti to prevelika doza ..zna ona zasto ti je rekla po 2  :D

----------


## FIRDEVS

Morala sam se javit, jer sam ja 2 puta ostala trudna i to uz dabrostone.
Pila ih od 11-21 dana.
Oba puta sam u drugom ciklusu zatrudnila, ali nazalost izgubila sam svoje mrvice i to u kasnoj trudnoci.
Zato cure vjerujte u dabrostone!!!!!

----------


## Titiluna

*firdevs*, wow, oba si puta tako brzo zatrudnila uz dabroston.
Pretpostavljam da nemaš policistične jajnike(?) jer ja ih imam i još mi nitko nije preporučio ovakvu terapiju iako mi po ovom što čitam djeluje jako zanimljiva... Žao mi je što si izgubila mrvice, i ja sam jednu izgubila u ranoj trudnoći, ali nadam se da će slijedeći put biti uspješno...

----------


## Alyssa

*Firdevs*, hvala na savjetu, zao mi je za mrvice, ali drzim fige da bude treca sreca i da to iskustvo vise nikad ne dozivis. Nadam se da ces se uskoro preseliti na trudnicki forum   :Heart:  

Ja od jucer (16. dan ciklusa) uzimam dabroston, po 2 na dan, dakle danas sam popila tek trecu tabletu. Malo me k'o pred mengu zateze trbuh i pojavio mi se lagani spotting - je li to normalno ili mi se nesto pobrkalo? Inace nikad nisam imala spotting, osim 1 dan pred mengu. Imam peh da je vikend pa ne mogu do doktorice do ponedjeljka - jel' ima netko iskustva s ovim? Trebam li promijeniti dozu, prestati ili jednostavno nastaviti?

----------


## niccoleta

PITANJE?3 mjeseca sam bila dabroston od 16-26dc i ovaj mjesec ga nisam pila.... danas mi je 31dc, M je inače uvijek 28-29dc, test nije pozitivan na trudnoću? DA li  je tko imako kakav poremećaj ili neštp ovako slično?

----------


## dora13

draga, ja mislim da su ti M bile na 28/29.dc zato kaj si prekidala s Dabrićima, a pošto ih sad ne piješ ti je drugačije....ak se ne varam, pisala sim da ti je O bila oko 20dc? pa onda ti je odprilike 10dpo, neće ti onda doći M, a za testić je vjerojatno bilo pre rano....sačekaj, uživaj u lipom vrimenu, i ne brine, biće bebolino, uskoro draga!   :Love:  
ne brini za ovo, zbilja nije to nikakav problem, meni je isto super kak ne pijem Dabrostone nego b6....

 :Kiss:

----------


## niccoleta

hvala ti draga...
ma kad sam em prije pila dabriće, em sad malo brljala s b6... tako da nisam sigurna,,,,
ali da su neke normalne okolnosti već bih znala šta je..... zato što nikad prije nije kasnila... uvijek je bila normalna.....

----------


## Alyssa

Cure koje ste uzimale dabroston od 16. do 25. dana, molim pomoc!!!
Jel' se desio kome spotting vec na pocetku uzimanja? I koliko ste tableta uzimale?

----------


## pirica

ja sam uzimala 2x1 i imala sam uredan spotting kao da ih i ne uzimam sad sam prešla na utriće i imama spotting 1/2 dana prije M

----------


## Indi

Ja sam imala od njih u sljedećem ciklusu ovulacijsku krvarenje.

----------


## niccoleta

da kažem samo ako nekog nekad bude zanimalo da nakon 3mj. uzimanja dabrića prvi mjesec kad ih nisam uzimala menga mi je kasnila 1tj... valjda poremećaj neki...

----------


## macka

cure, koja je uopće razlika između utrogestana i dabrostona?
čitala sam da je jedan prirodni a drugi umjetni progesteron, istina?

----------


## enya22

Istina, utrogestan je prirodni progesteron, a dabroston sintetski. 
I ja procitala ovdje na forumu.
 :Kiss:

----------


## macka

> Istina, utrogestan je prirodni progesteron, a dabroston sintetski. 
> I ja procitala ovdje na forumu.


ajde, da sam barem nešto dobro zapamtila   :Embarassed:  
(još mi je smiješno kako sam zamijenila grejp i ananas   :Laughing:  )

nego, možda nam netko zna objasniti zašto se nekad daje dabroston a nekad utrogestan? vjerovatno različito djeluju...

----------


## Pepe2

a kad se zapocinje s dabrostonima ili utrogestanima? kad se skuzi da si T ili i prije - za svaki slucaj...Nista ne kuzim sa tim dabrostonima ili utricima o kojima govorite...toga nije bilo kad sam ja bila trudna  :?

----------


## gejsha

utrice stavljas poslje Ovulacije 2 tj. pa ako si trudan nastavljas a ako ne prestajesh pa dobijesh ..
dabrastone ak se dobro sjecam od 14 dc do 25 odnosno ovisno za sta se piju

----------


## niccoleta

A dabroston piju i trudnice, moja ih zaova dobila kad je počela krvariti. da se spriječi spontani.... tako piše i u uputama

----------


## gejsha

dabrastoni ovisi kak se piju ako je prijeteci onda se popiju 4 odjednom pa onda svaki dan po jedna do 12 tj. mislim ...

----------


## Pepe2

Onda, ako sam dobro razumjela..ja bih mogla odmah poceti sa tim utricima ( a procitala sam da se mogu kupiti i slobodno - bez rec.) , ali ide li to tako bez lijecnika i na " blef"..jer ja ne znam jesam li T , samo zelim to biti   :Embarassed:

----------


## gejsha

Mozeš to kupiti bez recepta kosta nekih 44-45 kn  a mozes i traziti od svog gin. da ne placash .. 
Znaci kad ti O bude sutra dan počinjes s utricima i 2 tjeedna stavljash ako si T nastavljash a ako ne prestanesh (jer necesh procurit)  :D

----------


## pimbli

pepe2 mislim da ne bi trebala uzimati na svoju ruku ni dobraston ni utrice, jer to su ipak hormoni, a ako je tvoj progesteron uredu onda ti ne treba nista od ovoga.
ja sam prosli mesec isto htela sama poceti da pijem ali sam nasla vise razloga protiv nego za, pa sam odustala.

----------


## Pepe2

da, bas tako i ja razmisljam...hvala cure..

----------


## niccoleta

da li neko tko trenutno ih pije ima uputstva jer me zanima da li kod nuspojava postoji kakav problem s kožom.... naime imam problema s kožom koji su se (nakog razmišljanja) pojavili na mojoj koži, imam užasan svrab i dr me pitala da li sam pila neke tablete, a nemam kutiju pa da vidim da li postoji kakav dermatitis!
PLEASE HELP!

----------


## niccoleta

:Evil or Very Mad:   mogla sam prvo progoglati, a ne vas pitati.
evo našla sam na netu o dabrostonu pa piše da se u rijetkim slučajevima može javiti svrbeš, a možda sam ja jedan od tih rijetkih slučajeva, no to ću isprintati i odnijeti doc nakon što obavim vađenje krvi (malo pretraga neće škoditi)

----------


## gejsha

nicoleta evo ti uputstva   :Kiss:  

uputstva dabraston belupo

----------


## gejsha

:Razz:   kad si ljena   :Razz:  

 :Love:   pitaj slobodno   :Grin:

----------


## niccoleta

¸hvala ti svjedno, no našla sam nakon što sam pitala ovo je meni   :Razz:   baš sam   :Laughing:

----------


## stelerina

:D  :D  :D 

evo i ja sam konacno nakon 52 dana dobila M, e sad pitanje, pila sam dabroston 4 dana i dobila jucer M znaci na 4 dan, dali moram taj dabroston piti do kraja ili ga sad prestanem pit kad sam M dobila :?

----------


## ZO

> :D  :D  :D 
> 
> evo i ja sam konacno nakon 52 dana dobila M, e sad pitanje, pila sam dabroston 4 dana i dobila jucer M znaci na 4 dan, dali moram taj dabroston piti do kraja ili ga sad prestanem pit kad sam M dobila :?


koliko ja znam, da   :Heart:

----------


## gejsha

da prestajes s njim i počinjes opt 14 dc i pijesh ga do 25 dc (to je da ti se ustale malo ciklusi) ili vec kak ti je dok. odredio..

----------


## sweety

Pitanjce...

Na zadnjem pregledu Doc. mi je rekao da bi mi dao Dabroston radi spotinga, koji je 2/3 dana nakon M, koja traje sama 2/3 dana...

Ali... Meni M dolazi kao u milisekundu 28. dan, a O imam sigurno, a vidili su mi i na UZ svaki put kad sam bila. Uvjek mi se potrefi da odem par dana prije O. A i trakice potvrđuju  :Wink:  A bome i osjetim probadanje :D 

Ne kužim onda čemu Dabroston? Zar on otklanja spoting? Zar je do spotinga da nam se ništa ne hvata? Zar ne bi trebala napravit hormonalne pretrage prije uzimanja tih tableta....

----------


## silvestra

Evo nakon kontrole hormona doc mi kaze da pocnem s 11dc piti utrogestane jer mi je ocito preniska razina progesterona u drugom djelu ciklusa, zadnje je po svemu bio rani spontani jer je progesteron naglo pao
Ima li tko iskustva s utrogestanom?

----------


## silvestra

Evo nakon kontrole hormona doc mi kaze da pocnem s 11dc piti utrogestane jer mi je ocito preniska razina progesterona u drugom djelu ciklusa, zadnje je po svemu bio rani spontani jer je progesteron naglo pao
Ima li tko iskustva s utrogestanom?

----------


## Suzzy

Nakon koliko dana od zadnje tablete dabrostona mogu očekivati M?

Naime, doktorica mi je rekla da pijem od 14dc do dana očekivane M (znači do 28dc) pa mi se to čini malo previše, a ne želim si produžiti ciklus u nedogled (osim ako nisam trudna, naravno   :Grin:  )

----------


## stelerina

kolko se sjecam sta sam procitala na uputstvu, dabroston se pije 10 dana od 15-25 dc i onda nakon cca 5 dana dodje M u slucaju da nisi T, a ja se nadam da ti M ipak nece doci   :Heart:

----------


## stelerina

http://www.belupo.hr/Default.aspx?si...howNonOTC=true

evo sve pise   :Kiss:

----------


## niccoleta

suzzy ja sam dobivala nakon 3-4 dana!

----------


## niccoleta

da, da, i ja sam pila 10 dana od 15 ili 16dc (zaboravila sam točno) ali znam da je bilo 10 dana

----------


## Suzzy

Hvala cure   :Love:  
moram priznati da upute nisam niti pročitala već sam odmah postavila pitanje... sram me bilo   :Razz:

----------


## dora13

cure drage, pišem vam ovdje za vaše mišljenje....
pošto mi je O bila sad za vikend, i fino mi sve pokrili.....sad mi BT lijepa visoka, a razmišljam si dal da počnemsad uzimat dabriće il ne....pijem od petka b6, koji mi je do sada držao lutalnu fazu.....ali pošto je sada zbilja sve savršeno, me opet strah da ne pođe po zlu?
ja sam mislila da sačekam još dan, dva, pa da vidim kakva će mi biti BT, ako će padati, da uzmem dabriće....ili da ih svakako uzmem?
imam ih još za 17 dana.....dakle, počnem u srijedu, to će mi trajat negdi do 20DPO ako bude +
a nekak baš imam ONAJ FILING.....   :Wink:

----------


## sweety

Eto dobila ja te Dabriće. Za vikend počimam koristit terapiju... 

Valjda će biti "promjene" ???   :D  :D  :D   :Saint:

----------


## Leni

evo 5 dana je prošlo od zadnje tablete dabrostona, i dalje ništa od M. danas mi je 30 dan ciklusa. Pila sam ih od 11-25 dc.

Koliko ste čekale na M nakon zadnje tablete?

I da, i dalje zadnjih 5 dana imam iscjedak, smeđe boje.a trbuh me boli kao da ću svaki tren dobiti...

u biti sve mi je isto kao i prije Dabrostona.

----------


## Betty

*Leni*  dobro nam dosla   :Love:  

Ako imas kasnije ovulacije , onda dabrostoni od 11-25 dc nisu pravilna terapija za tebe , jer M nece doci dok se lutealna faza ne zavrsi i dok endometrijum nije dovoljne debljine ( otprilike oko 8 mm ) Ja sam koristila dabrostone od 11-25 ali mi je ovulacija kasnije dosla tako da sam dobila tek 15 dana od zadnje tablete dabrostona . Obicno M dodje od 5- 8 dana . 
Jesi li radila hormonsku analizu ? 
Koliko ti obicno traju ciklusi ? Imas li redovne ovulacije ? Kojeg dana ovuliras ?

----------


## Leni

mislim da je endometrij negdje oko 4mm, čini mi se da sam tu brojku vidjela na nalazu.
Ciklus mi je od 28-26 dana, a ovulacija -ne znam  :Embarassed:  
nisam radila još nikakve druge pretrage, jer mi je doktorica rekla da se prvo to treba regulirati(poremećaj ciklusa)

ali očito da ću morati..

svaki mjesec se iznova razočaram kada dobijem M...

----------


## Betty

Ako ti je ciklus od 26-28 dana , a sa dabrostonima si prestala prije 5 dana , mozda bolje da napravis test , pa ako bude + da nastavis sa dabrostonima .

Ne moze se regulirati poremecaj ciklusa , ako se ne zna kakav je poremecaj u pitanju . Prvo se trazi uzrok , nakon toga ide terapija , a ne obrnuto. 
Ako su ti tako redovni ciklusi , pretpostavljam da ti imas i redovne ovulacije .Prati bazalnu temperaturu da bi utvrdila kada ovuliras . Ako ovuliras , za  tebe bi u tom slucaju najbolje bilo dabrostonima podrzati drugu fazu ciklusa , a ne uzimati dabrostone od 11-25 dc.

----------


## lalius

evo da se i ja javim. opet smo docekali M   :Sad:  
ni cetvrti mjesec nema nista od T

----------


## Leni

Ciklus je od 28 do 36 dana. Krivo sam napisala.

----------


## Betty

> Ciklus je od 28 do 36 dana. Krivo sam napisala.


Najbolje bi bilo da utvrdis kada ti je ovulacija i nakon O uzimas dabrostone kako ti se ne bi pojavljivao spotting ( smedji isjcjedak )
Spotting se pojavljuje kada zuto tijelo ne luci dovoljno progesterona , a cest uzrok tome je prevelika zelja i stres . 
Znam da je to najteze , ali moras sacuvati hladnu glavu .
Druga stvar ciklusi od 26- 36 dana se smatraju sasvim normalnim .
Ako je  kod tebe problem samo taj spotting ,  on se lako rijesava dabrostonima , ali u pravo vrijeme . Ne brini se nista , ostaces ti trudna vrlo brzo .Mozda niste ni potrefili ovulaciju do sada .
Samo polako   :Love:

----------


## Leni

Problem je taj spotting. U zadnje vrijeme predugo traje. Pozlatile ti se rijeci! 
Ali ja jos ne vidim da mi se nesto poboljsalo, I dalje se javlja iscjedak. Trebam li ikako sumnjai na trudnocu? Mislim da nema smisla..

----------


## Leni

> evo da se i ja javim. opet smo docekali M   
> ni cetvrti mjesec nema nista od T



Znam kako ti je..

----------


## lalius

sto je najtuznije pratili smo plodne dane.
doktor je trenutno na godisnjem pa ne mogu da docekam da odem i da vidim gdje je problem

----------


## Betty

> Problem je taj spotting. U zadnje vrijeme predugo traje. Pozlatile ti se rijeci! 
> Ali ja jos ne vidim da mi se nesto poboljsalo, I dalje se javlja iscjedak. Trebam li ikako sumnjai na trudnocu? Mislim da nema smisla..


Ako budes pila dabrostone nakon O , spotting ce ti prestati . Napravi test , uvijek postoji sansa da si trudna .Ima zena koje imaju spotting u prvim danima trudnoce .
Mislim da ti terapija nije pravilna ( mislim , nisam sigurna ) jer mozda imas kasnije ovulacije , a dabrostoni  treba da podrze fazu nakon ovulacije . Ko ima problema sa smedjim iscjetkom i uzima progesteronsku podrsku , UVIJEK radi test nakon zadnje tablete dabrostona , ako je + , nastavlja sa dabrostonima , ako je - prestaje .
Napravi test , ja drzim fige da je + .

*lalius* sasvim je normalno sto nisi zatrudnila u ova 4 mjesecai uopste ne mora da znaci da nesto nije u redu sa tobom .To je sasvim normalno .   :Kiss:

----------


## lalius

*Betty*, hvala na rijecima ohrabrenja.

----------


## Leni

terapiju sam dobila iz razloga što sam imala  spotting 5-10 dana prije nego što ću dobit M. onda bi dobila M, i to bi se rastezalo opet na 10 dana..
misliš da nije dobra terapija?

ali hvala ti na podršci...vidjeti ćemo!

----------


## novy

Pozdrav curke!
Ja sam nakon godinu dana uzimanja Dabrostona (15-25 D.C.) ostala trudna!!  Unatoč PCOS.
Druga trudnoća je završila kiretažom u 12 tj  :Crying or Very sad:  . Taj sam puta ostala prirodno trudna :shock: .
Sad pokušavamo nekih pola godine i ništa. Prvo sam stimuliral menzu dabrićima, pa pila klomide, pa folikiulometrija.....pa ništa.
Menze opet nema, pred dva dana sam popila zadnji dabrić. I očekivala najkasnije danas (dva dana po prestanku) menzu, no nje nema.
Ima li možda koja od vas takvih iskustava? Koliko dugo da je čekam? Čudno mi je što još nije tu. Radila sam test za trudnoću 40 D.C. i negativan je.

Sad mislim da bi još malo pričekala, pa ako ne dođe ponovila testić??

Prije sam bila sigurna da po dabrićima menza MORA doći, no sad???? 

Pozdrav svima  :Love:

----------


## rina5

Novy, ja ti sam znala dobiti i peti dan nakon zadnjeg Dabrostona, a jedanput i nakon 7 dana, ali ja ti želim da ne dobiješ sljedećih 9 mjeseci! :D

----------


## novy

*rina5*  :Love:

----------


## Leni

Ja jos cekam! 7 dana je proslo od zadnje tablete, 7 dana mi se javlja smedi iscjedak, a M nema..

----------


## niccoleta

ja sam i unatoč dabrićima imala prije i poslije M spotting
onda ovaj mjesec kad sam dobila utrogestan i stavljala ga vaginalno spotinga nije bilo pred i poslije M no zato me zahvatio 11-16dc, pa sad opet 19dc-još traje....  :?  idem kod ginićke(jer joj nosim nalaze briseva), ali vjerojatno ćemo više znati nakon što izvadim hormone 3dc.

znači moje tijelo mora imati spotting, tako da mu ništa ne pomaže......
M.mi je kasnila jedino nakon 3mj dabrića kad sam ih taj mjesec prestala piti...

----------


## printemps

Meni u prosincu 2006 nije htjeo spoting stati i nakon što sam popila cijelu kutiju dabrostona i onda me gini dva ciklusa stavio na Diane35(kontracepcija)

----------


## Leni

Dal je netko imao spotting, a uzimale ste Dabriće, a eto nekim slučajem ste ostale trudne?

Nikako da napravim test jer se uvijek razočaram...

----------


## pirica

ja sam imala spotting uz dabriće, sad sam na utrićima i još nisam ostala T   :Sad:

----------


## visibaba

evo ja sam sad drugi ciklus na dabrostonima.
prije d. sam imala spotting 5 dana poslije M i 12 dana prije M, znaci skoro cijeli ciklus, a sad falabogu nista!!
sto se tice nuspojava, primijetila sam da sam malo nervoznija, ali i sto mi je jos gore: non-stop sam gladna  :Mad: ; tek sto se najedem, mogla bi opet! za poludit!
pa me zanima jel jos netko primijetio pojacan apetit od dabrostona?

----------


## Betty

> pa me zanima jel jos netko primijetio pojacan apetit od dabrostona?


 JA! 
Inace se tesko debljam  ali uz dabrostone uspijem natuc 2 kg vise .Meni pase   :Grin:  

A nervoza ..depresiva ...uh..   :Rolling Eyes: 

Bas mi je drago da tako super reagujes na dabrostone i da su ti fini ciklusi tok tok tok  :D

----------


## Leni

meni danas došla , nakon 9 dana od zadnje tablete D.

nemam nikakve nuspojave, za divno čudno, jedino me hvata neka depresija, na sve i svašta..

----------


## Shanti

Evo, Dabroston mi stoji na polici, čeka subotnje jutro. Prvi puta u životu ću ga piti, i to za poticanje menstruacije.

Prije tjedan dana ginić je inzistirao, iako mi je ovo očito anovulatoran ciklus prije kojeg je bio ciklus od samo 16 dana, da čekam još tjedan dana da M dođe prirodno, a ako ne dođe, da danas dođem po terapiju. Danas sam lijepo štreberski došla, nije bilo mog ginića nego zamjena, a on mi je rekao neka sačekam još dva dana, pa ako ne dobijem, onda (a to će biti 37. dc) 2 x 1, 7 dana Dabrostoni i da bih trebala dobiti unutar tjedan dana nakon što prestanem piti.
Progesteron mi je potvrđeno na pretragama prenizak.

Nijedan od ginića nije htio "brzati" s Dabrostonom, nego žele da još čekam, pa još malo čekam... u čemu je stvar? Zbog mogućih nus pojava? Ili zbog toga što, ako će doći sama od sebe, to će biti prije nego s Dabrostonom. :?

Znam da sam to trebala pitati njih, ali eto... nisam se sjetila, pa me zanima što mislite.   :Embarassed:

----------


## visibaba

> Inace se tesko debljam  ali uz dabrostone uspijem natuc 2 kg vise .Meni pase


izgleda da zasad samo ti i ja. s tim da meni nikako ne pase udebljat se! ako ovako nastavim uskoro cu biti sva okrugla, ali ne od T, nego od dabrostona i hrane  :Rolling Eyes:  

*shanti* nisam sigurna sto bi ti rekla :/ 
Mislim da se nekako do 35 dana uzima jos kao normalno trajanje ciklusa, pa ti mozda zato nisu odmah uvalili dabroston, mozda se jos M sama pokrene. A znam sigurno da je dr. R. jednom prilikom rekao da je manje zlo izazvati M s dabrostonom nego cekati unedogled (50-60 dana). S obzirom da se kod tebe radi o anovulatornom ciklusu, lako moguce da bi se produzio u nedogled, a ovih dva dana vamo-tamo mislim da nista specijalno ne znaci. Mozda samo ovaj drugi dr. nije htio brzati s obzirom da ne pozna ni tebe ni tvoje cikluse.

ak sam kaj zbrljala slobodno me brisite  :Grin:

----------


## Betty

> *shanti* nisam sigurna sto bi ti rekla :/ 
> Mislim da se nekako do 35 dana uzima jos kao normalno trajanje ciklusa, pa ti mozda zato nisu odmah uvalili dabroston, mozda se jos M sama pokrene. A znam sigurno da je dr. R. jednom prilikom rekao da je manje zlo izazvati M s dabrostonom nego cekati unedogled (50-60 dana). S obzirom da se kod tebe radi o anovulatornom ciklusu, lako moguce da bi se produzio u nedogled, a ovih dva dana vamo-tamo mislim da nista specijalno ne znaci. Mozda samo ovaj drugi dr. nije htio brzati s obzirom da ne pozna ni tebe ni tvoje cikluse.
> 
> ak sam kaj zbrljala slobodno me brisite


Da ..uvijek je bolje izazvati M dabrostonom nego cekati .
Mislim da su kod tebe doce cekale samo zato sto si im sigurno pricala o tome kakvi su tvoji ciklusi , tako da su ocekivali da ces dobiti ranije - a ne da ce ti se ciklus produziti . 
Inace , Dabrostoni nisu  tablete za izazivanje mentruacije .Oni su CUVARI TRUDNOCE   :Wink:  
 Dabrostoni su u stvari progesteron koji ti trenutno nemas . Kad ih pijes , progesteron ti je visi , to daje signal endometriju da se deblja . Nakon prestanka uzimanja dabrostona , progesteron pada ( kao sto bi i padao u normalnom ciklusu ) i nakon toga dolazi M .

----------


## stelerina

*shanti*  ja sam imala iste dvojbe, pa evo sto mi je dr. Radoncic odgovorio 

http://www.zdravljeizivot.com/hrv/in...=forum&s=forum

stelerina
Nivo: Jr. Member
Registriran: 21-02-2007
Postovi: 4
IP: Logged

    DABROSTON
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Postovani doktore, danas mi je 48 dan ciklusa, koji je vjerovatno anovulatoran, jer kolko sam uspjela "poloviti" svoje ovulacije, ovuliram svaki drugi mjesec.
Ciklusi mi se inace krecu cca 30-45 dana, i sad sam u nedoumici dali jos koji dan pricekati ili radje uzeti Dabroston i izazvati njime menstruaciju.
I zanima me dali je manje zlo uzeti Dabrostone pa skratiti ciklus ili uvijek cekati tako mensturaciju dok ne dodje.
Trudna nisam sigurno, napravila sam vec 5-6 testova 

Inace sve hormone sam vadila i svi su mi u granicama, znaci ok. Jajnici su mi policisticne gradje. 

07-05-2007 u 11:19 Promjeni/Briši | Odgovor na post  

Mr. sc. Erden Radončić
Nivo: Moderator
Registriran: 03-01-2005
Postovi: 1567
IP: Logged

    Re: DABROSTON
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Uvijek je bolje izazvati krvarenje Dabrostonom nego cekati; ili, jos bolje, ako vec ne planirate trudnocui - uzmite oralne kontraceptive.*

----------


## sweety

Ja mislim da se doktori odugovlačenjem samo ograđuju od odgovornosti. A u prilog ide što moraju paziti i na količinu izdanih lijekova.

Otišla sam kod ginića u Nemetovu, jer imam ZO preko Zagreb Osiguranja, te sam uz najugodniji razgovor sa doktorom, dobila terapiju Dabrostona. S razlogom, da ne idem u detalje...

Otišla sam zatim kod socijalnog ginića da mi da recept da ne moram platit te ostala šokirana. 
To koliko me je čovjek iznapadao iz svih mogućih i nemogućih razloga, je jednostavno nevjerojatno... Toliko su ljubomorni što se sve ne obavlja kod njih, s tim da osim ginićkog stola nema ništa drugo u ordinaciji...  Kakav UZ, kakva tehnologija... Nula... 
A da je po njemu, još bih čekala na red da čujem stanje Papa testa koji mi je uzeo pretprošle godine.....

A njih plaćamo također....

----------


## Shanti

*Sweety*, kod mene nije taj slučaj. Dobila sam i recept i Dabrostone i dobila sam ih na preporuku soc. ginića...
Od odgovornosti se ne bi morali ograđivati, jer da sam trudna, Dabrići tome (koliko sam skužila) ne bi naudili, a iako ne postoji mogućnost, jučer sam napravila testić samo zbog toga, kako bih je sasvim isključila i kako bih mirno uzela terapiju ako mi daju nešto "opasnije".

*Visibaba   i Betty  * , meni debljanje neće biti nimalo dobrodošlo. Kile se unatrag nešto mjeseci samo lijepe za mene. Pročitala sam da bi i to mogao biti simptom PCOS-a pa ću vidjeti hoće li mi postaviti tu dijagnozu. :/ 

*Visibaba*, ako uzmem Dabriće od 37. dc sedam dana, onda bih M valjda trebala dobiti unutar sljedećih sedam dana, što znači da bi došla (valjda) do 50. dc.

*Betty*, odlazim im naoružana grafovima, ali za normalne cikluse redovno napomenem da su bili samo u Bromergonskoj eri.   :Grin:  

*Stelač*, Bromergonko moja mila...   :Kiss:  hvala na c/p odgovora.   :Love:  


Najavljen mi je Klomifen, vrlo vjerojatno već od sljedećeg ciklusa, moram se javiti giniću čim dobijem M.
Btw, ako mi se M spremela i sama doći, Dabrići je neće spriječiti ili odložiti? Nadam se da neće... Trbuh mi je već danima jako povećan i tvrd, od jučer imam i mučninu...   :Sad:

----------


## Betty

> Najavljen mi je Klomifen, vrlo vjerojatno već od sljedećeg ciklusa, moram se javiti giniću čim dobijem M.
> Btw, ako mi se M spremela i sama doći, Dabrići je neće spriječiti ili odložiti? Nadam se da neće... Trbuh mi je već danima jako povećan i tvrd, od jučer imam i mučninu...


Moze se desiti da dobije uprkos dabricima , ali najvjerovatnije neces dok ih pijes . To sto ti je trbuh povecan i imas mucninu ..ja se ne bih puno zamarala time . Iste simptome sam imala i ja , pa nisam htjela da pijem dabrostone , mislila sam da ce M doci svaki cas . Na kraju je ispalo da sam beveze cekala jos 20 dana . Taj ciklus je trajao ukupno 72 dana , a tvoje simptome sam imala 40-tih dana ciklusa . Samo ti sprovedi terapiju , ako si i trudna , dabrostoni ce ti samo pomoci , a ako nisi , M ce doci , pa mozes u novi ciklus sa Klomifenom i onda ostanes trudna i onda ....   :Smile:   :D

----------


## stelerina

ja sam dobila M nakon 4 dana dabrostona   :Rolling Eyes:  - al meni inace uspijeva ono sto nikom ne uspijeva   :Grin:

----------


## sweety

> ja sam dobila M nakon 4 dana dabrostona   - al meni inace uspijeva ono sto nikom ne uspijeva


Uh! Jeli to inače pravilo da se menga dobije tako dugo nakon dabrića... Govorim svašta, ovisi o vrsti i vremenu trajanja terapije....

Ja ih koristim sada trenutno, 16-26 dan... Inače mi M dolazi precizno 28 dan... Ja se nadam da mi sada ovo neće produžit ciklus...

 :?  :shock:

----------


## printemps

Prošli ciklus 63dc sam pokrenula M sa dabrostonima, dobila sam M nakon samo 3 dana pijenja dabrostona i čim sam dobila prestala ih piti, gini je reko da je to ok!

----------


## visibaba

> Uh! Jeli to inače pravilo da se menga dobije tako dugo nakon dabrića... Govorim svašta, ovisi o vrsti i vremenu trajanja terapije....
> Ja ih koristim sada trenutno, 16-26 dan... Inače mi M dolazi precizno 28 dan... Ja se nadam da mi sada ovo neće produžit ciklus...


ja ih isto pijem 16.-26.dc i dobila sam M 5 dana nakon zadnjeg dabrostona (mozes skicnuti i moj prosli graf)

a ovo sto si citirala Stelerinin tekst - ona je dobila M za vrijeme pijenja dabrostona, znaci bas pod dabrostonom!

----------


## sweety

Thnx...

----------


## sweety

Ma evo da samo sa vama podjelim kako se osjećam na Dabrićima...

Koristim Dabriće 16-26 dan, sad mi je prva terapija u tijeku...
Juče mi je bio 21 dan, što u prijevodu znači vrijeme kad me PMS počimao peglat, prvo loše raspoloženje koje prerasta u depresiju, pa sve ostalo redom...
Juče sam eto bila izrazito dobre volje, PMS-u ni traga, jednostavno nema onoe navale "energije" koja mi ide kroz glavu i tijelo u to vrijeme...
Puno vas je pisalo da ste gladnije... Hm.. Kad sam to pročitala, odmah sam postala gladna i ja, eto što radi autosugestija... Ali mislim da nisam ništa posebno gladnija nego inače... Eto za sad mi je super.... Dalje ćemo vidjet...  :D

----------


## Rene2

Ja ne pijem Dabroston, ali zbog postupaka MPO koristim vaginalno Utrogesta, i mogu reći da sam od njega, gladna i pospana, drugim riječima samo jedem i spavam i sad sam lijepo natukla jedno 4 kile.   :Mad:

----------


## Charlie

Ja sam pila Utrogestan 6 ili 7 dana prije spavanja svaki dan 2 komada, i nisam bila posebno gladna niti mi se spavalo (ako i je ne mogu znati jer sam ga pila baš prije kreveta).

----------


## sweety

Eto prošla moja prva terapija Dabrića.
Nije mi se spavalo i nisam bila ništa više gladna nego inače   :Laughing:  .
M mi je došla na vrijeme kako i spada. Pila sam ih 16-26DC, a M mi je došla 28DC. Po propisu.
Jedino u čemu vidim razliku je prvi dan M, napokon izgleda normalno... Bez spottinga, normalan tok... Drugi dan me čak ništa nije bolilo  :D . E sad treći i četvrti su već po starom, curkanje i brljanje... Valjda će sljedeće kure popravit i to...

----------


## AnneM

> Ja ne pijem Dabroston, ali zbog postupaka MPO koristim vaginalno Utrogesta, i mogu reći da sam od njega, gladna i pospana, drugim riječima samo jedem i spavam i sad sam lijepo natukla jedno 4 kile.


Ne pijem ni ja Dabroston , već kao i Rene2 stavljam vaginalno Urtiće zbog MPO postupaka , ali meni se uopće ne spava od njega , niti sam nešto posebno gladna , što više Utrići su me riješili PMS , dosadnih bolova i nadutosti u prsima od kojih sam prije doslovno ludila .
Jedino što me M ubila zadnji put , krvarenje osrednje ali zato bolovi nesnosni , plus što mi je trajala skoro više od 8 dana , pomjerila ovulaciju na skoro 20DC i produžila ciklus .
E sad jel to od Utrića ili zato što je ciklus bio stimuliran , doista nema pojma  :/

----------


## Shanti

Evo i mog izvještaja... jedan jaki napad boli u grudima tj. vrlo neugodno žuljanje u bradavicama (drugi dan terapije), poprilično PMS-a (nakon dugo vremena   :Grin:  ), pojačan apetit a M točno tri dana od posljednje tablete.

----------


## Aurora*

I ja bih zeljela napisati nesto o svom iskustvu sa Dabrostonom, a ujedno vas zamoliti i za savjet.

Ovo je drugi ciklus kako uzimam Dabroston od 11. do 25. dana i to zbog zadnjih nekoliko neurednih ciklusa, znaci za uredjenje ciklusa, ali i zbog spottinga koji mi se redovno pojavljuje par dana prije M. 

U prvom ciklusu na Dabrostonu spotting se pojavio i ranije nego inace, cak mi je i lutealna faza trajala dan ili dva krace. 

Nadala sam se da ce drugi ciklus vec biti bolje, ali zapravo stvar je sada jos i dosta gora. 
Kao prvo, O je prema BT bila vec 9 dan ciklusa, 12 DPO se opet pojavio spotting, popracen sa snaznim PMSom u smislu bolova u ledjima i napetosti u stomaku te osjecaja da ce svaki trenutak stici M. 

Potpuno uvjerena u dolazak M, prestala sam uzimati Dabrostone (koje sam prema tome ovaj put uzimala od 11. do 22. DC). 

Danas je vec 18 DPO, M jos nema. Spotting je svaki dan prisutan nekad malo vise - pa onda pomislim evo sad ce konacno i M, nekad skoro nista - pa se nadam mozda sam ipak trudna! Ali Gravignost mini test na 15. i 18. DPO uporno pokazuje samo jednu crticu...

Puno sam razmisljala sta mi je ciniti, pa sam nekako zakljucila da se vjerojatno opet radi o nekoj cisti (LUF?), zato sam jucer ponovno pocela piti 2x1 Dabroston u namjeri da ga pijem 5 do 7 dana kako mi se ovaj ciklus ne bi razvukao u nedogled.

Izvinjavam se na ovako dugom postu, ali ako bi netko mogao prokomentirati ovu moju odluku o ponovnom uzimanju Dabrostona nakon tri dana pauze, a sve sa ciljem sto brzeg pocetka novog ciklusa, bila bih zaista zahvalna!

----------


## Aurora*

Kako bi sve ovo sto sam gore napisala izgledalo malo slikovitije i preglednije evo jos i mog BT grafa u potpisu!

----------


## pirica

ja ne znam šta da ti kažem, ali i ja sam pod dabrićima imala spotting, mislim da ti je najbolje obratit se ginekologu   :Smile:

----------


## Betty

Uh... zapetljano .. Ali hajmo ovako ..

Ako je 18 dpo test negativan , a M nema , a nije trudnoca u potanju ,  onda najvjerovatnije nije dan ovulacije tacno utvrdjen . 

Tebi spotting traje i ono vrijeme dok si na Dabrostonima koliko sam razumjela .. Koja je doza ? 

Koliki je taj spotting ? Nakon dabrostona mi ne dobijamo pravu menstruaciju nego samo prokrvarimo . To krvarenje moze biti jace ili slabije , sto zavisi od duzine ciklusa i debljine endometrija pa mozda jeste M to sto ti smatras samo nekim malim krvarenjem . Ja ti ne bih preporucila da uzimas ponovo dabrostone nakon 3 dana , nego da sacekas . Ako je ovulacija sigurno bila , ciklus ti se ne moze razvuci duze od lutealne faze . Ako nije , opet bi trebala da dobijes jer si uzimala dabrostone . M nakon dabrostona nece doci nakon 5-7 dana  ako je 
1 u sredini terapije bila ovulacija ( mora se zavrsiti lutealna faza ) 
2  trudnoca u pitanju . 
3. endometrij nije dovoljne debljine da bi se prokrvarilo .

Ako ti je doza dabrostona 2x1 onda izgleda ne reagujes na njih .Pokusaj sa utricima , ali popricaj sa ginekologom o dozi .

----------


## Betty

> Kako bi sve ovo sto sam gore napisala izgledalo malo slikovitije i preglednije evo jos i mog BT grafa u potpisu!


O ti je bila oko 15 dc , tako da ti lutelana faza jos traje .Po pravilu ti bi trebala dobiti tek za neka  3 dana .  Dabrostoni uticu na BBT , ali i na plodnu sluz . 
Jesi li ti mjerila kad BBT bez dabrostona . Ako imas redovne ovulacije , onda terapija od 11-25dc nije pravilna terapija za tebe . Progesteron treba podrzati drugu fazu ciklusa . I ocigledno ne reagujes na dabrostone .Ne bi smjelo biti ovog spottinga . Trazi utrogestane . .

----------


## Aurora*

> Uh... zapetljano .. Ali hajmo ovako ..
> 
> Ako je 18 dpo test negativan , a M nema , a nije trudnoca u potanju ,  onda najvjerovatnije nije dan ovulacije tacno utvrdjen . 
> 
> Tebi spotting traje i ono vrijeme dok si na Dabrostonima koliko sam razumjela .. Koja je doza ? 
> 
> Koliki je taj spotting ? Nakon dabrostona mi ne dobijamo pravu menstruaciju nego samo prokrvarimo . To krvarenje moze biti jace ili slabije , sto zavisi od duzine ciklusa i debljine endometrija pa mozda jeste M to sto ti smatras samo nekim malim krvarenjem . Ja ti ne bih preporucila da uzimas ponovo dabrostone nakon 3 dana , nego da sacekas . Ako je ovulacija sigurno bila , ciklus ti se ne moze razvuci duze od lutealne faze . Ako nije , opet bi trebala da dobijes jer si uzimala dabrostone . M nakon dabrostona nece doci nakon 5-7 dana  ako je 
> 1 u sredini terapije bila ovulacija ( mora se zavrsiti lutealna faza ) 
> 2  trudnoca u pitanju . 
> ...


*Betty*, puno hvala na tvom odgovoru, tvoja razmisljanja mi zaista pomazu.

Ne znam da li si prije pisanja svog odgovora pogledala moj graf u potpisu, koji sam naknadno stavila? Prema njemu jedini moguci dan kada bi O mogla biti kasnije je 15 DC, ali mi se to ne poklapa sa sluzi i ovulacijskim bolom, koji se pak poklopaju sa oznacenom O.

Prema temp. i prethodnim iskustvima mislim da je O ipak bila...

Prema uputi uzimam 2x1 Dabroston, iako sam sama sa pojavom spottinga povecala dozu na 3x1, medjutim ni to nije pomoglo.

Sto se spottinga tice, radi se o svijetlo do tamno smedjem iscjetku, ponekad poput niti,  kojeg gotovo da i nema na dnevnom ulozku, nego samo prilikom odlaska na wc... To zaista ne bih mogla nazvati M.

Znam da mi jedino gin. moze dati konkretnije upute, ali posto mi je tek 27 DC, pricekala bih do 32 DC, kada bi trebala zavrsiti i  lutealna faza od eventualne O na 15 DC, jedino ne znam da li da do tada uzimam Dabrostone ili ipak bolje ne  :?

----------


## Betty

Odgovorila sam ti iznad nakon sto sam pogledala chart , nikako da se sinhronizujemo   :Grin:  .

Vidim da ti imas  nekih problemcica i sa stitnom z. , pa bih ti isto preporucila vrkutu i vitex koji ce ti vremenom srediti cikluse . 
Mislim da je O bila ipak 15dc  :/ .
Prestani sa dabrostonima ovaj ciklus i prestani uopste sa njima , jer ti ne djeluju i sa njima nista nisi postigla .
Predji na utrogestane sljedeci ciklus , *pirica*  je sa njima rijesila problem koji ti imas  , pa mislim da ces i ti . 
Ako svaki mjesec imas O , koristi ih nakon O , da bi ti mogli podrzati kompletnu lutelnu , a ne da prekines sa terapijom u sred lutelne pa ti progeteron koji je tada najpotrebniji -PADNE .

----------


## pirica

evo moj savjet, narući lh trakice i s njima detektiraj O i nakon O počmi koristiti utrogestan   :Smile:

----------


## Betty

* lutelne=lutealne   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## visibaba

> Dabrostoni uticu na BBT, ali i na plodnu sluz.


Betty, kako dabrostoni utjecu na plodnu sluz?

Pitam, jer nikak da se sama sa sobom dogovorim jesam li imala O ova zadnja dva ciklusa ili su to zamaskirani anovulatorni ciklusi zbog dabrostona? mada sudeci po bbt, sluzi i jakoj ovulacijskoj boli (-> sve prije uzimanja D) izgleda da je ipak bila O. :?

----------


## Aurora*

> Odgovorila sam ti iznad nakon sto sam pogledala chart , nikako da se sinhronizujemo   .
> 
> Vidim da ti imas  nekih problemcica i sa stitnom z. , pa bih ti isto preporucila vrkutu i vitex koji ce ti vremenom srediti cikluse . 
> Mislim da je O bila ipak 15dc  :/ .
> Prestani sa dabrostonima ovaj ciklus i prestani uopste sa njima , jer ti ne djeluju i sa njima nista nisi postigla .
> Predji na utrogestane sljedeci ciklus , *pirica*  je sa njima rijesila problem koji ti imas  , pa mislim da ces i ti . 
> Ako svaki mjesec imas O , koristi ih nakon O , da bi ti mogli podrzati kompletnu lutelnu , a ne da prekines sa terapijom u sred lutelne pa ti progeteron koji je tada najpotrebniji -PADNE .


Sto se stitne tice, zapravo jos nisam sigurna da li je ona problem, jer mi je TSH prv put bio tek na gornjo referencnoj granici, drugi put vec manji, a treci put jos manji... Moja osobna lijecnica, pa i gin. smatraju da tu nije problem. Ipak, voljela bih kada bi to potvrdio i endokrinolog, jedino sto ne znam kome da se obratim, a da se taj ne poziva na isto....

Za Dabroston bih i sama rekla da mi bas ne pomaze, jedino sam mislila da mozda moram prebroditi proces prilagodbe od tri mjeseci u kojem cak i uputama pise da se moze pojaviti probojno krvarenje...

Nista, za ovaj ciklus dakle prestajem sa Dabrostonima i cekam M, a onda prvo HSG, pa lijepo dalje sve po redu...

----------


## Aurora*

> evo moj savjet, narući lh trakice i s njima detektiraj O i nakon O počmi koristiti utrogestan


*pirica*, hvala i tebi na savjetu. Do sada mi je BBT bila dobar pokazatelj O. Ali, nije iskljuceno da mi prije ili kasnije ni to vise nece biti dovoljno, pa cu na kraju i ja zavrsiti sa lh trakicama   :Wink:  

Isto tako cu pitati za utrogestane.

----------


## Betty

> Betty prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Dabrostoni uticu na BBT, ali i na plodnu sluz.
> 
> 
> Betty, kako dabrostoni utjecu na plodnu sluz?
> 
> Pitam, jer nikak da se sama sa sobom dogovorim jesam li imala O ova zadnja dva ciklusa ili su to zamaskirani anovulatorni ciklusi zbog dabrostona? mada sudeci po bbt, sluzi i jakoj ovulacijskoj boli (-> sve prije uzimanja D) izgleda da je ipak bila O. :?


Pa zbog veceg progesterona nestaje plodne sluzi, sto je i prirodan proces u organizmu - kada se nakon O povecava progesteron ..plodna sluz se smanjuje  . 
Tebi je definitivno bila O   :Kiss: 

*Aurora** Sretno   :Love:  .

----------


## sweety

Evo da se uključim i ja...
Moje mišljenje je da se ipak obratiš ginekologu. Mislim ipak je čovjek koji ti je prepisao terapiju stručan u tome i zadužen/odgovoran da tu teapiju vodi do kraja. 
Svi mi razlčito reagiramo, nekome treba više da reagira, nekome manje... Upravo zato treba netko stručno to vodit...
Malo je područje veće od toga kakvo mi poimanje imamo o djelovanju hormonskih tableta... Ja bih se osobno bojala experimentirat na svoju ruku... Ali to se odnosi samo na mene... Ti imaš svoje mišljenje... 
Za tvoje zdravlje, nadam se da ćeš ispravno djelovat...
Pozdrav   :Smile:

----------


## visibaba

> Pa zbog veceg progesterona nestaje plodne sluzi, sto je i prirodan proces u organizmu - kada se nakon O povecava progesteron ..plodna sluz se smanjuje.


aaaa, pa naravno! logicno!
hvala ti na odgovoru  :Love:

----------


## Leni

Evo I mene nakon drugog ciklusa dabrica. Danas je 24 dan I sutra zadnje dvije tablete. A danas opet spotting.
Cini mi se da ove tablete rijetko kome odgovaraju a kamoli pripomazu trudnoci kako mi je ginicka rekla.
Nakom spotinga uvijek dobim M, tako da prodje jos jedan mjesec bez + za bebu!
Eto, morala sam s vama podijeliti svoju tugu...

----------


## pirica

*Leni *  :Love:

----------


## Leni

:Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## dora13

leni   :Love:  
ja sam imala u početku vlike probleme sa dabrostonom, imala sam isto tako spotting, i čak svaka 3 mjeseca jak krvarenje u vrijeme očekivane ovulacije! 
treba malo vremena da se tijelo navikne na taj hormon, isto kao kad počinješ piti kontraceptive!
sad, idi gin.pa neka ti preopiše ili veću dozu dabrića, ili neka ti da utrogestane, koji se stavljaju vaginalno pa je učinak bolji...

sretno draga! (ja sam uspjela uspostaviti normalne i ovulatorne cikluse pomoći dabrića!nemoj odustati!)

----------


## Leni

Znam, ne bi se trebala živcirati. I ne živciram se tijekom cikusa..Tek kad vidim da ću opet dobiti M... Ali nemožemo ne biti  tužne kad želiš dijete a ne ide...

----------


## visibaba

ja sam valjda jedna od onih rijetkih (bar sudeci po ovom forumu) kojima je dabroston ispao super! kad sam ga pocinjala piti, mislila sam da mi samo cudo moze pomoci, imala sam faking spotting kroz cijeli ciklus, non-stop! i anovulatorne cikluse! 
a uz dabroston vec od prvog ciklusa - sve super, bila O, nema spottinga, ciklus 29 dana, ma genijalno!

*Leni* ova tri placka i toliko zivciranje zbog M stvarno ne zvuce dobro. ne znam koliko dugo pokusavate, jeste li vec radili neke pretrage, koliko vam je godina... ali svakako bi se trebala malo opustiti i ne se toliko zivcirati zbog svake M. Pa dovest ces sebe na rub ludila!
Pridruzi nam se na odbrojavanjima  :Love:  lakse je kad vidis da nisi sam u tome.

----------


## Leni

Ima neka tema 'Opusti se'..

Opuštena sam ja skroz tijekom ciklusa, tek pred M me uhvati tuga i plač.. Ma i taj PMS me skroz izludi.. Šizim zbog sitnica. Jadan MD.

Pokušavamo godinu dana i intenzivno! Imamo 27 g.Zasada nismo ništa radili, ali hoćemo sigurno ovaj mjesec.

Ja sam jedino dobila Dabr. zbog spottinga..

----------


## sweety

Evo ja započela danas drugu turu Dabrića.
Sa prvom sam bila već oduševljena. Ja sam isto dobila dabriće zbog spottinga. Naime meni se pojavljuje samo u vrijeme M, ali zadnji put, nakon čega sam išla Docu, je bio dan spottinga, pa 1 dan M, pa još 5 dana spottinga. S tim ispada da mi se maternica ne uspjeva dovoljno "očistit" iz ciklusa u ciklus, što dovodi do raznoraznih čudnih zadebljanja. Nisu ni ciste ni polipi ni endometrioza... 
Dakle, nakon prve kure mi je M tekla 3 dana fino, onda još 3 dana spottinga, puno manje bolova, a PMS samo jedan dan... :D
Sad ide druga kura pa ćemo vidjet. Prepisao mi je za 3 ciklusa, a za dabriće piše da bi se za to (insuficijencija žutog tijela) trebalo koristit kroz 6 ciklusa.  Vjerujem da hoće prvo vidjet kako reagiram, te kakve su promjene. Shvaćam da se takve stvari ne sređuju preko noći, tu treba jako puno vremena...
Strpljivo, strpljivo...   8)

----------


## Leni

Meni danas 25dc,a jucer sam primjetila iscjedak smedje boje.i danas naravno.

----------


## sweety

E da... Jedio što su mi se sise "ispuhale"- Izgledam ).( ).(   Od kad imam sise, sad su mi najmanje...   :Sad:

----------


## Leni

sise nisu ispuhane od dabrića, nego s godinama   :Laughing:  , mislim u mom slučaju...

ja još uvijek čekam, ide neide..crnosmeđecrveno ide a ne ide..
danas zovem ginićku da vidim šta je ovo..M nije, a kao da je...
Ali dobre sam volje danas  :D

----------


## visibaba

> sise nisu ispuhane od dabrića, nego s godinama   , mislim u mom slučaju...


da, da, sigurno s 27 god.  :Rolling Eyes:   :Grin:  




> ja još uvijek čekam, ide neide..crnosmeđecrveno ide a ne ide..


Leni, jesi radila test, da nisi ti mozda T?

----------


## visibaba

> E da... Jedio što su mi se sise "ispuhale"- Izgledam ).( ).(   Od kad imam sise, sad su mi najmanje...


meni su (bile) takve od zmrdanih hormona zbog pcos, uzas!!!
otkad se sve pomalo sredilo i ciklusi unormalili (+dabroston), sad su se opet malo napuhale :D

----------


## sweety

> sise nisu ispuhane od dabrića, nego s godinama   , ...


Ako je zbog toga, Katastrofa!!!  :shock: 
Pa što će bit tek za koju godinu!!!

Nadam se da su samo hormoni pobrkani!!!

 :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## Leni

> Leni prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> sise nisu ispuhane od dabrića, nego s godinama   , mislim u mom slučaju...
> 
> 
> da, da, sigurno s 27 god.   
> 
> 
> ...



danas mi je 28 dc, nisam radila test, nekako bojim razočaranja..makar mi je danas par puta palo to napamet..
To mi se već događalo, ali nije još bio crn iscjedak..Ima li smisla? :?

----------


## Leni

[quote="sweety"]


> sise nisu ispuhane od dabrića, nego s godinama   , ...


Ako je zbog toga, Katastrofa!!!  :shock: 
Pa što će bit tek za koju godinu!!!


a šta sad, ima dobrih plastičnjaka   :Laughing:  
i to kažem ja, koja se boji i krv izvaditi..  :No-no:

----------


## sweety

> a šta sad, ima dobrih plastičnjaka


Za to treba para!!!  :shock:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## Leni

Uh slažem se...Ma ima dobrih push-up-a..

----------


## silvestra

Ja od 12dc uzimam utrogestan 2*2 i uredno mi se pojavi iscjedak boje cokolade oko 25dc
Tako Leni nebi te htjela razocarati ali ako ne prestane za dva dana nije sjajno
Mozda ti nije dovoljna doza koliko uzimas
Ipak napravi test jer cokoladni iscj. moze biti i usljed T
Mani gin kaze 27dc napravi test ako je - prestat s utrogest. ako je + javit se i nastavit
Prije nego prestanes pit napravi test   :Kiss:

----------


## Leni

Ne prestaje, pocelo je u cetvrtak. U subotu me ulovili takvi grcevi kao oni tik nego sto ces dobiti M. Kontam si evo je dolazi. Kad ono,nista. I sad se opet vuce lagano smedji iscjedak. Prelazi malo u crno I crveno.tko zna sta je meni!

----------


## Leni

[Leni, jesi radila test, da nisi ti mozda T?[/quote]

Radila test, i nisam T  :Sad:  
M i dalje ista, crnocrveno e sad više nije smeđe...

----------


## luni

Cure pitanje

Bila sam danas kod svoje gin. i već sam pisala ali da ukratko ponovim. Prošli ciklus pila klomifen i nije me pratila ultrazvukom jer kao nije potrebno tako da nemam pojma jel O bila ili ne i uglavnom dobila ja M neka čudna bila i ja nisam taj mjesec htjela piti klomifen i odem ja danas jer trebam dobiti ovaj vikend i kažem njoj da neću opet biti dok me ne pregleda (ni jedan ultrazvuk u ta dva mjeseca mi nije napravila)jer mislim da nešta nije u redu. I pregleda ona mene i naravno na lijevom jajniku vidi cistu koja je nastala zbog tog klomifena. I da mi dobrostan da pijem 5 dana (znači od 25 do 30 DC) i kao onda ću dobiti i onda da dođem. E sada kakve veze ime dobrostan sa cistom?

----------


## Leni

Uh, ne bi znala. Meni dabrostan uopce ne pomaze,kao sto vec prije napisah 7 dana imam neko krvarenje koje nije ni M a I test je pokazao da nisam T.
Stvarno ne znam vezu izmedju dabr.I cisti. Meni je isto pregled bio ok,ali sada me sve strah sto mi se dogadja.

----------


## rina5

Cure, molim savjet! Danas sam bila kod dok., M mi je kasnila ko i obično, nije je bilo ni 50. dan ciklusa, test na T negativan, pila Dabrostone 5 dana 2X1, došla M, ali vrlo slaba i trajala 1 dan, ponovila test opet negativan. Danas na ultrazvuku: cista 5 cm na desnom jajniku, dobila Dabrostone od 15 do 25 d.c., ali danas mi je 18. dan dc, da li da ih počnem piti ili ne jer vjerojatno opet neću dobiti bar 50 dana i više. Što da radim, da li mi može štetiti ako ih počnem piti danas? :?

----------


## pujica

ako ti je doktor rekao da ih pijes, onda ih pij - nitko ovdje nije lijecnik i ne smije davati savjete suprotne onim lijecnickima

nece ti stetiti ako pocnes tek sad, ali ako sumnjas (jer cudno da ti je doktor rekao od 15.dc, a tebi je danas 18.) onda nazovi doktora i provjeri jos jednom s njim

----------


## sweety

8) 
"Zgrudvale" su mi se grudi....
Ajde, bar se nešto događa...

----------


## luni

> Cure, molim savjet! Danas sam bila kod dok., M mi je kasnila ko i obično, nije je bilo ni 50. dan ciklusa, test na T negativan, pila Dabrostone 5 dana 2X1, došla M, ali vrlo slaba i trajala 1 dan, ponovila test opet negativan. Danas na ultrazvuku: cista 5 cm na desnom jajniku, dobila Dabrostone od 15 do 25 d.c., ali danas mi je 18. dan dc, da li da ih počnem piti ili ne jer vjerojatno opet neću dobiti bar 50 dana i više. Što da radim, da li mi može štetiti ako ih počnem piti danas? :?


Ja sam počela biti 25 do 30 zbog ciste. I iako ne kužim zašto doc mi je tako rekla pa ću tako i napraviti. Vjerojatno od njih pukne ili se povuče cista šta bi već trebalo jer nemam drugog objašnjenja. Ja inače imam svaki mjesec 28-33 DC znači nije mi dala zbog toga da dođe M nego vjerojatno pomaže za cistu, pa je onda valjda i tebi zato dala.

----------


## visibaba

> E sada kakve veze ime dobrostan sa cistom?


Dabroston bi trebao uciniti da cista ode sa sljedecom M.
Ovo je totalno laicki receno, za detaljnije info guglajte.

btw, mene opet pere dabroston-faza: jedem sve pred sobom  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Leni

Moram vam se javiti jer više i sama nisam pametna.
Nakon mojih postova da imam crvenosmedjicrni iscjedak i jedan dan sam imala bolove kao da ću svaki tren dobiti,  taj iscjedak je nestao a M nije stigla. Radila test(doduše popodne) i bio je -  :Mad:   na 31 dc.

Inače mi se ciklus proteže do 35 dana...

Sad sam sva u panici jer trebam popiti još jednu kutiju dabrića a neznam kada da počnem, pošto ovo što sam imala nije bila M kakvu imam. Ma nije imala veze s M, više kao spotting...

Jedino što znam da sam jako  :? 

jesam možda T, a da test(nisam mogla čekati jutro) nije to pokazao?  :?  :?

----------


## luni

Leni stvarno ne znam, pričekaj nekoga tko se više kuži u to. Meni je ovo prvi ciklus sa dobrostanom i to  ga pijem samo dana (od 25-29 DC 2x1) i sada sam upravo popila zadnju. Sada me zanima kada da očekujem M.

----------


## Shanti

Ja sam ga pila prošli ciklus 7 dana dva puta po jednu dnevno, dobila sam treći dan nakon posljednje.
Sad ću ga opet piti istim ritmom.

Ne znam hoće li koristiti, jer mi se čini da su iskustva, kao i sa svime ostalime, prilično različita. Doktor mi je rekao da bi M trebala doći unutar 7 dana.

----------


## Leni

Meni je zadnji put dosla nakon 9 dana nakon zadnje tablete,ali ja sam pila od 11 do 25 dc..ako ima kakve veze

----------


## bony

> Nakon mojih postova da imam crvenosmedjicrni iscjedak i jedan dan sam imala bolove kao da ću svaki tren dobiti,  :?



kod mene je slićna situacija samo što sam ja na bromergonu,možda je to od tableta.....a možda je daj bože T     :? 
nisam ti baš pomogla ali želim ti veliki *+*

----------


## visibaba

> Jedino što znam da sam jako  :?


Leni, mislim da bi bilo najbolje da svog gin pitas za savjet. Mozda ce te i pregledati na uzv da vidi sto se dogadja, a tada ces najbolje znati sto i kako dalje.

----------


## Leni

ma znam..možda neki hormonalni poremećaj...

tko to zna... :?

----------


## Shanti

Leni, ponovit ću i ja kao papagaj - reci doktoru što se događa. Nijedna forumašica ti ne može ovdje dijagnosticirati problem i dati terapiju, a tvoj liječnik će ili znati u čemu je problem ili će te uputiti na specijalistički pregled, a vjerojatno i na kontrolu hormona.

Hormonalni problem nije apstraktni problem, i ako postoji, saznat će se s kojim hormonima i kakvih problema imaš pa ćeš dobiti odgovarajuću terpaiju. I to je to.   :Love:

----------


## Leni

yes, yes, I know...  :Embarassed:

----------


## stelerina

interesantno, a to nisam znala pa prenosim

http://www.zdravljeizivot.com/hrv/in...=forum&s=forum

lucija111
Nivo: Jr. Member
Registriran: 08-06-2007
Postovi: 7
IP: Logged

    opet dabroston
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Kažete da se Dabrostone(pročitala sam u jednom od odgovora) uzima uvijek poslije ovulacije,u drugom dijelu ciklusa,ali što ako su ciklusi oko 35-50 dana,a Dabrostoni se počnu davati za 16.-26.dan ciklusa.
Hoće li spriječiti ovulaciju u tom slučaju?
Imaju li Dabrostoni kakve veze sa uzrokovanjem ovulacije?
Hvala. 

12-07-2007 u 19:18 | Odgovor na post  

Mr. sc. Erden Radončić
Nivo: Moderator
Registriran: 03-01-2005
Postovi: 1624
IP: Logged

    Re: opet dabroston
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Ako su ciklusi produljeni onda davanje Dabrostona može spriječiti ovulaciju (on ju ne pomaže izravno).
U takvim slučajevima, najbolje je prvo odrediti ovulaciju (ultrazvukom ili, jeftinije, LH trakicama iz urina) pa nakon što ona nastupi, započeti primjenu lijeka.
Dabroston koči FSH i LH, koji su potrebni za rast i ovulaciju folikula; to je prirodni mehanizam - FSH i LH potaknu oko i poslije ovulacije stvaranje progesterona, koji, kad naraste, zauzvrat smanji koncentraciju gonadotropina, pa zato porast progesterona (davanje dabrostona) prije ovulacije, za mozak je "znak" (lažni) da je ovulacija već nastupila, iako to ona u realnosti nije.

----------


## Sandrij2

E, upravo se to meni dogodilo u onom jednom ciklusu kad mi je doc rekla da ga pijem od 11. do 25.dc. I baš ti hvala što si to našla, *stelač*, jer ja sam isto tako nekako razmišljala... da je mozak dobio info o povećanju progesterona i jajnici automatski obustavili rast folikula i u tom ciklusu nije bilo ovulacije, što sam potvrdila i s LH trakicama i bazalnom i na koncu još sam i progesteron provjeravala i bio je 4,5   :Mad:  . No, nigdje nisam mogla naći potvrdu toj svojoj teoriji. Zato mi je u idućem ciklusu O došla već 5.dc, vjerojatno jer su folikuli samo nastavili rast iz prethodnog ciklusa. E sad, ako lupetam, sorry... No, morala sam se nadovezati na ovo.

----------


## Leni

a meni ginićka kaže da će mi dabrići pospješiti trudnoću-povećati šanse...

----------


## stelerina

> a meni ginićka kaže da će mi dabrići pospješiti trudnoću-povećati šanse...


cijela tema je o dabrostonima treba samo dooobro citati   :Kiss:  
i prije koristenja dabrostona* sve* hormone izvaditi i neko vrijeme bt pratiti, da vidis na koji ti nacin tijelo funkcionira.
ako se pravilno koriste pomazu trudnoci jer u sl. da ostanes T dizu razinu progesterona i sprecavaju na neki nacin spontani, ali to smo vec utvrdili   :Smile:

----------


## vlatka5

zavisi zašto ih piješ i meni je tako rekla doktorica jer sam ih pila jer mi jajnik nije jajašca izbacivao nego ih zadržavao.na UZV se vidjeo uvećani janik ali nije cista nego laićki rećeno jajašca koja nisu dozrela :? 
pa sam pila da ih izbaci tj da dobijem ovulaciju.ali fulala sam O (imala sam svatove ,pogrebe i dr pa nismo baš hopsali) pa ta 2 mj kad sam ih pila nisam ostala T.sada ću vidjeti ako dobijem iduću 
M dali će biti O jer mi je taj jajnik opet na redu. 8)

----------


## Leni

vidiš , meni uopće nisu radili nikakve pretrage nego mi je radi spottinga dala te tablete od 11-25 dc.

ma raspisala sam se već toliko o toj temi u prijašnjim postovima da sam već tu svima dosadila ...  :Embarassed:

----------


## Leni

> Leni prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> a meni ginićka kaže da će mi dabrići pospješiti trudnoću-povećati šanse...
> 
> 
> cijela tema je o dabrostonima treba samo dooobro citati   
> i prije koristenja dabrostona* sve* hormone izvaditi i neko vrijeme bt pratiti, da vidis na koji ti nacin tijelo funkcionira.
> ako se pravilno koriste pomazu trudnoci jer u sl. da ostanes T dizu razinu progesterona i sprecavaju na neki nacin spontani, ali to smo vec utvrdili


thanks,ali to nisam znala prije nego mi je ginićka dala tablete...

sada znam puno više zahvaljujući vama curama s foruma...

----------


## visibaba

*stelac*  :Naklon:  ovo je fenomenalna info!
nesto slicno sam se pitala ovaj ciklus kad sam trebala poceti piti D., a O jos nije bila; jer mi je zvonilo u glavi da sam to vec negdje procitala. 
Nadam se da mi nije D. zblokirao O, ipak se radilo samo o dan-dva :?

----------


## Sandrij2

> Nadam se da mi nije D. zblokirao O, ipak se radilo samo o dan-dva :?


Po grafu je O bila 100%!  :D

----------


## luni

:Embarassed:  opet ja sa pitanjem.

Dobila sam jučer, treći dan nakon zadnjeg popijenog dobrostana (zbog ciste sam ga pila da ju otjeramo da podsjetim) i sada, M mi je neka čudna, slaba, smeđa tu i tamo nešta crveno. Jel to tako zbog dobrostana ili zbog ciste. Znam da niste doktorice, ali zanima me jel to nakon njega normalno.

----------


## stelerina

*luni* normalno je, i ja sam bila dobila nakon 4 dana pijenja dabrostona, ne brigaj   :Love:   :Kiss:  isto je M bila cudnovata

----------


## Leni

točno, meni je isto ovaj ciklus bila čudna, čak sam mislila da je lažna...
tako da je valjda normalno!

----------


## Shanti

Meni je prvi ciklus s Dabrostonima bila savršeno normalna (iako je ciklus trajao nenormalnih 46 dana). 
Dobro da sam ovo pročitala tako da se ne iznenadim ako u ovom ciklusu bude drukčija... 

 :Love:

----------


## sweety

Što se tiće Dabrića, izgleda da mi je već druga kura uspjela maknut spotting. Danas mi je 6DC, M je trajala 4D, 5 i 6 ništa... 
Ni kapi.... Nikakve... ??? Čisto mi čudno... Ništa, popiću još i treću kuru, da se "utvrdi gradivo", a onda na pregled... Nadam se da ću onda vidjet i da štogod titra.... Recimo malo   :Heart:  ..... 
Uh, kako sam odjednom cijela nešto pekmezasta....   :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Iva30

Pozdrav cure!
Ja sam još jedna koja je od danas na Dabrostonu, a razlog je taj što 3 mj. nakon spontanog  (u 15-om tjednu) i kiretaže M nije došla. Na UZV se u svakom jajniku vidi po nekoliko folikula, ali nešto "ne radi" kako treba... Moja dr. kaže da bi se sa terapijom Dabrostona stvari trebale srediti. Inače sam prije trudnoće imala redovite ovulacije i ostala trudna u roku od 15 dana a sad se sve nešto poremetilo. Zanima me samo ako netko ima sličnih iskustava...

----------


## Leni

UH ne bi znala.. :? 
Moj problem je skroz drukčiji...

----------


## sweety

Strpljen spašen...

----------


## luni

Cure da li su vas svrbjele grudi od dabrostana. Meni je danas peti dan kako ga pijem i svrbe me od jučer za poluditi, samo se češem   :Embarassed:

----------


## pirica

> Cure da li su vas svrbjele grudi od dabrostana. Meni je danas peti dan kako ga pijem i svrbe me od jučer za poluditi, samo se češem


i svrbile i bolile, ali ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da je tebi od T   :Smile:

----------


## Helena111

bok, imam ja jedno pitanje prije tri tjedna bila sam na kiretaži i sada me zanima s obzirom da sam cijelo vrijeme T pila dabriće, da li da se nadam M u roku od 4 tj. ili? ima li netko takvih iskustava? hvala :?

----------


## luni

joj pirice riječi ti se pozlatile. Helena na žalost ne znam odgovor.

----------


## novy

*Helena111* meni su rekli da će mi nakon kiretaže menza doći za kojih 28 dana. Pa mislim da je i ti trebaš tako očekivati. No normalno je i da treba duže. Ja je nisam imala 6mj, ali imam PCOS, pa sam je potakla Dabrićima.
Sve je individualno. Pričekaj malo pa vidi, ako ne dođe idi na pregled.

----------


## Drejka

> bok, imam ja jedno pitanje prije tri tjedna bila sam na kiretaži i sada me zanima s obzirom da sam cijelo vrijeme T pila dabriće, da li da se nadam M u roku od 4 tj. ili? ima li netko takvih iskustava? hvala :?


Ja sam za vrijeme trudnoće pila utriće, završila na K a prvu M dobila nakon 36 dana, ali mislim da je sve to individualno.

----------


## Gombica

Moze li mi neko reci sta je dabroston? cemu sluzi, kako se pije? Nikad cula,.... :/

----------


## novy

Evo ti link:
http://www.belupo.hr/Default.aspx?si...howNonOTC=true

----------


## Rene2

Cure, a zašto ne mjerite BT, pogotovo ako niste sigurne u O.
Ja imam PCOS, pa mi LH testovi reagiraju svakako. Međutim, čak i nakon inseminacije, nisam počela stavljati utrogestane sve dok moja BT nije skočila 'prirodno'.
Uzimanjem progesterona BT će svakako skočiti, pa onda nisam sigurna je li O bila ili nije, a nisam htjela da mi progesteron prevari mozak   :Laughing:  (kako glupo zvuči).
U jednom ciklusu sam počela s utrićima onaj dan kad je doc rekao, i fefe mi je tada označio O, ali iscrtkanom crtom i još je napisano bilo da zbog korištenja progesterona ne mora značiti da je O uopće bila.
Sljedeći put sam ja čekala 2 dana da skoči BT i onda počela s utrićima, i O je označio punom linijom.

----------


## Iva30

Uf, ja sam pila Dabroston do jučer (10 dana) i sad čekam M. A svrbuckale su me cice k'o sam vrag, toliko da je MM mislio da sam malo hmmm, čik-čok!   :Razz:  

Helena111, ja sam imala kiretažu 11.04. i od M ni traga ni glasa, zato mi je dr. i dala Dabriće, da dođe. A kao što sam već napisala, nikad u životu do sad nisam imala problema. Moja sestra je imala kiretažu 22.05. i dobila za nekih 35 dana a ona je uvijek boksala sa M, tako da više ne znamo tko je tu lud?! Ali, očito je to sve individualno...

----------


## Leni

Nakon mojih zalopojki prosli mjesec o dabricu moram priznati da prvi mjesec nakon prestanka uzimanja istih(popila samo dvije kutije) dobila M skoro u skolskom ciklusu a spotting se smanjio s 7 -10 dana na 2 dana..

Valjda su djelovali ti hormoni..

Idemo u novi ciklus I novu nadu..

----------


## luni

E sad stvarno ništa ne kužim. Dobila sam M i to 24 DC i 14 dan kako sam ga pila, a trebala sam piti još taj četrnaesti i petnaesti dan. I to mi je trinaesti dan bilo malo sukrvice i ja si mislim ajd možda je cista pukla pa zato, kad ono sutra prava M. Naravno gđa. doc je na godišnjem po tko zna koji put ove godine i sad moram kod privatnika pljunit 300 kn da vidi šta je. Jel netko isto dobio M dok je pio dabrostan? Ja sam ga prestala piti kad sam skužila da je to prava M.

----------


## Betty

> E sad stvarno ništa ne kužim. Dobila sam M i to 24 DC i 14 dan kako sam ga pila, a trebala sam piti još taj četrnaesti i petnaesti dan. I to mi je trinaesti dan bilo malo sukrvice i ja si mislim ajd možda je cista pukla pa zato, kad ono sutra prava M. Naravno gđa. doc je na godišnjem po tko zna koji put ove godine i sad moram kod privatnika pljunit 300 kn da vidi šta je. Jel netko isto dobio M dok je pio dabrostan? Ja sam ga prestala piti kad sam skužila da je to prava M.


Mislim da ti je O bila 10 dc a lutealna faza ti inace traje oko 14 dana .Posto dan ovulacije moze da varira , ali lutealna faza u vecini slucajeva je iste duzine iz ciklusa u ciklus , zbog toga si i dobila M 14dpo kada bi po pravilu i trebala dobiti . Ima ovdje cura koje su  dobijale M za vrijeme koristenja dabrostona . Dabrostoni mogu sprijeciti mali pad progesterona tako da nemas spotting , ali ako je lutealna faza zavrsena, a trudnoce nema ,  M ce doci pila ti dabrostone ili ne ,

----------


## luni

Hvala betty već sam se uplašila da nešta nije dobro. Ići ću svejedno slijedeći tjedan kod gin da vidim jel otišla cista

----------


## sonja3333

Da li netko zna da li Dabrostone na bilo koji način može potaknuti ovulaciju?

Meni menga nije stigla do 50-og dana ciklusa i onda sam pila 2x1 tbl dnevno Dabrostona kroz 5 dana.Nakon 10 dana od zadnjeg Dabrostona menge još nema.
U međuvremenu imali smo nezaštićene odnose jer ja sam pretpostavila da u tom ciklusu jednostavno nije došlo do ovulacije i uzimala sam Dabrostone da izazovem krvarenje.
Kako još nije došla,zanima me je li moguće da su Dabrostoni potakli ovulaciju,da je ovulacija možda bila 50.dan ciklusa?
Ako nije,zašto nisam već dobila mengu?

----------


## vlatka5

ja sam bila dobila dabroston da jajnik izbaci akumulirana jajašca.to bi bila onda ovulacija.jer kako drugaćije izbacuje jajašca ako ne ovulacijom.jel si imala pregled uzv prije nego ti je dr dao tablete

----------


## sonja3333

Vlatka,hvala ti puno za trakice.

Ne,nisam imala pregled uzv-om,rekao mi je preko telefona da ih slobodno uzmem.Pregled je dogovoren tek za mjesec dana. :/

----------


## vlatka5

pa šta mu tako dugo treba.ćuj trakice su meni upalile od prve ~~~~~~vibram da i tebi upale ovaj mijesec

----------


## a72

Cure, pomoc!!! 
danas mi je 17 dc, dabroston trebala uzeti od juce pa do 26 dc, ali mi jos nije bila O.,temp.nije skocila,ostali znaci su prosli- sluz i m.baby... 
Ne uzima mi se dabroston dok se ne uvjerim u ovulaciju, da je ne sprijecim, znate li jeli problem da ne uzmem kad mi je dr rekla (16-26dc) vec 2-3dana kasnije npr od 18 ili 19 dc?

----------

